# Fipronil



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I came across this interesting, detailed article on Fipronil, the main ingredient in Frontline and others. They explained howFipronil has been shown to mutate proteins and to kill human liver cells at concentrations of 0.1 nM, which they broke down into PPT and that translation is 44 PPT.(part per trillion) So that's considered a dose that mutates proteins and kills human liver cells. Scary, huh? What's even more terrifying is they discuss a study that showed handlers who touched pets treated after 24 hours showed 600 PPM! I don't know about you, but I tough my dog throughout the day, multiple times, so I can't even imagine what the total is like at the end of the day. Terrifying.

It also talks about Fipronil being the main ingredient in termite killer. It lists the doses of Fipronil in the various formulas with the strong concoction containing 51,00 PPM. These are the warnings on the bottle of said termite killer:
• Do not apply in a way that will contact people who are not wearing protective equipment 
• Do not allow people or pets to contact contaminated areas 
• Do not treat around edible plants 
• Do not contaminate water supplies or while precipitation is occurring 
• Toxic to birds, fish, and aquatic invertebrates

SCARY!!! What do you all think of this information? Pick it apart! I know I'm thankful I cut this out for my pups.

Here's the link: http://www.sailhome.org/Concerns/BodyBurden/Sources3/Fipronil.html


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Watching my Annie act like a crazy dog after putting frontline on her was enough,she acted like she was drunk bless her ,my brother in laws staffy had a lump removed a couple of weeks ago from his neck,I asked him if the lump is where he puts frontline on and yes it is,People just don't realise what's in these products,I know fleas are a real pain ,betsy has had a few over the weeks but I've taken to combing her through each night and I manage to get the little buggers!,I know she's only a toy dog and it's an easy job de-fleaing her pity help you all with BIG dogs!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It makes me sick to think what we give or apply to our animals because science says it is ok. Everyone is so gung ho on scientific data - I personally appreciate "anecdotal" evidence. Experience is more valuable to me than what a scientist says is ok. They don't care as long as the bottom line is met and we should know better - something that is a neuro toxin is not safe, insecticides, processed food, excessive drugs and vaccines are not safe. I would rather risk a cureable disease/illness than purposefully poison my animal. :0 Thanks for the info Sheltie Lover.


----------

